# Abzocke über Blau.de!! Brauche dringend Hilfe :( ..



## Captain (24 September 2013)

Hallo ! Ich bekomme jetzt schon das vierte mal so einen sms '' Blau.de hat ihnen soeben 6.99 für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Net mobile AG berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich an den Partner. '' Ich habe schon eine STOP sms an viele verschiedene Nummern geschickt, aber es hilft nicht  .


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2013)

Dann wende dich, unter Angabe deiner Mobilfunknummer, an die Net mobile AG: http://www.net-mobile.com/de/kundenservice/endkunden-service/


----------



## Captain (24 September 2013)

Danke!!! )


----------



## Reducal (25 September 2013)

Captain schrieb:


> Danke!!! )


....und schreibe hier doch bitte rein, was los war und wie der Fall weiter geht. Nur vom Orakeln werden wir hier auch nicht schlauer.


----------



## bernhard (25 September 2013)

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug


----------



## SD123 (27 November 2013)

Dass ist natürlich krass.


----------

